# Great Tool for some tasks



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Than k s for a very good review and comments on the use and how to use it.

This is on my list of tools that I would like to add to my shop.by


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Excellent machine, thank you for the review


----------



## retfr8flyr (Oct 30, 2013)

I have the 24 inch FlatMaster and I agree with everything you said. Very good review of a very good product. As you say it has it uses and it's not for everything but for what it is designed to do, it works well.


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

Anyone had a chance to compare this to a Sand-flee? We've got one in the shop which is handy. I was just curious how it compares to the competition.


----------



## OnhillWW (Jan 10, 2015)

I am only vaguely familiar with the Sand Flee but it looks like a very nice unit. I really like the idea of a PTO, it also looks to be more compact also the dust collection system looks better. The drum looks to have a larger diameter on my unit which I would prefer - more paper equals longer intervals between paper changes. I did a search and It looks like the Flee may be out of production which is too bad as competition is always better for the consumer. In the Flee videos I just watched they mention taping the ends of the paper down so that they do not catch on your work, how do you do this; what type of tape do you use? Wouldn't the tape wear out /off?


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

I haven't had to change the paper yet since we bought the machine. It came used and the prior owner used narrow, fiberglass-reinforced packing tape to fasten the ends. So far we haven't had an issue with it coming off.

The only minor complaint is that the table height adjustment is difficult to dial in perfectly. That makes sanding wide boards a pain as they tend to sand unevenly. We mostly run narrow stuff on it anyway.


----------



## ejmeier (Jul 5, 2016)

Do you have any experience using the Flatmaster with high grits of sandpaper (220 or above)? I'm wondering if the unique design of this machine would eliminate the pitfalls commonly associated with fine sanding with drum sanders (e.g., burning of wood, easy to bog down motor, etc.).

Ideally I'd like to keep higher grits on a flatmaster and eliminate the need to use a handheld electronic sander so much for final sanding. Not sure if it leaves valleys / channels in the wood like regular drum sanders do.


----------

